# Prayer Chain



## blastedbrainfog (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello Community,

I don't consider myself a particularly spiritual person, in fact, I was raised an atheist. Only in the last couple of years have I turned towards God.

The first distinction I'd like to make is that I've found faith in God- not a religion. The second point is that I understand that this is a matter of faith, not logic. I'm not intellectually convinced about God, but I do *feel* something, and at some point, one has to recognize there is more than just what's inside the head. And thirdly, I'm not asking any of you to share in my beliefs.

Now that I've qualified that, I'd like to invite anyone who is interested to reply with their name of choice, and I will include you in my daily prayers. I will be praying for the strength to endure and overcome the DP that has cast a shadow on all of our lives.

If you'd like to join with your own prayers, that could only intensify the healing effect. Healing through prayer is a real phenomonon, whether it's simply the placebo effect, God's grace, energetic convergence, or something else- this has worked for people!

- John M


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

this is a great idea! every thought has electromagnetic energy behind it, could you imagine what the power of positive thinking x (some extraordinary number) could to.

I would like to be included..my name is Lisa. I am not religious either but I believe that there are some basic laws of the universe that apply to everyone...like karma, the law of attraction etc.

Thanks, let me know how I can help you too.


----------



## blastedbrainfog (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi Lisa,

Very true about energy. I've often wondered, like if a Football stadium full of people all focused on bending a spoon at midfield, what would happen? The answer: I got dp from thinking about stuff like that too much. Haha.

I would be honored to include you in my prayers, and if you'd do the same for me I'd be grateful.


----------



## cyberafrica (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi John,

I also truly believe healing does come through prayer. I have felt I have drifted from God's Grace & in that time, my DP has become worse.

Please keep me in your prayers. I will also keep you and Lisa in mine.

Big Blessings,

Ian


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

This is wonderful. Although I'm feeling so much better, I would love if you'd pray for me. I'm Katie. I will pray for you too. I frequently have prayed for the folks on this board. Great idea!!


----------



## kaitlyn_b (Jun 9, 2010)

Blasted brain fog what's your first name??


----------



## Denise.Love :) (Jul 1, 2011)

That is a wonderful idea.







Please pray for me, too. I will keep you guys in my prayers, as well.







In fact, why don't we also just cover in prayer everyone that's suffering from DP? Even if it's a general prayer of wisdom, comfort, strength and the grace of God to overcome this.









Love,
Denise


----------



## Bonanza91 (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll pray for you all, until my face turns blue. =)
My name's Josh. This is awesome.


----------



## cyberafrica (Feb 14, 2008)

Keep it going everyone. Nice one Josh...good on you!Denis, love your positivity.

My 1year old son's name is Josh.









Prayer makes the world go around if you think how God love us and how perfect the earth is:

Heres an extract from Align Thyself by Dr Rob Kiltz:"The alignment of the Universe and oneself comes from only one thing; thinking in alignment. Thinking that where you are and what is happening in your life is happening perfectly, right now. "Thank you". The only prayer necessary in life, Wayne Dyer taught me this-"Thank you". I'd like to extend it just a little bit further-"Thank you God for this day. Thank you God for this moment. Thank you God for this way. Thank you God, my teacher I say."

"Give love in the day; that's all that's necessary. God loves you for exactly what you're doing. Everyone is loved by God. All you need to do is say, "Thank you god for this moment, this day, and this way. I love you." Take that breath and put the smile on your face, and simply dust yourself off. If you feel as if you're lying on the ground and you can't get up, just visualize. Visualize the steps as with your hands, you touch the soil, and you push your chest up off of the Earth. You lift your head up, you bend your knees, and you place your feet directly on the soil, and you stand straight and tall. Smile, a breath, "Thank you God for this day, this moment, this way". Take a step and move forward. This is the creation of life. You and I are the universe exactly as God intended. Enjoy the day...









God Bless you all.


----------



## blastedbrainfog (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you all for posting and praying. It warms my heart to know that people are out there, thinking of me and others that are going through this difficult situation.

Denise makes a good point when she says to pray for all sufferers of DP, which of course we should.







The reason I was asking for names is that I believe in the power of intention. By giving your name, you are giving your permission- and taking an important step in signaling to God, the Universe, or whatever, that you want help and are ready to accept it.

Please also pray for a another of us named Issac, who is going through a hard time right now.

- John


----------



## She_Can't_Fix_Herself (Jul 11, 2011)

blastedbrainfog said:


> Hello Community,
> 
> I don't consider myself a particularly spiritual person, in fact, I was raised an atheist. Only in the last couple of years have I turned towards God.
> 
> ...


Great John...Thanks. I myself have come to believe in a power greater than me and it's the only thing really that has helped over the years. Taking action to get closer to it.


----------



## cyberafrica (Feb 14, 2008)

God is a visionary. Throughout eternity He has envisioned wonderful things and patiently worked to bring them to pass.

The amazing God who envisioned this big, complex universe, has a very specific vision for your life. Psalm 139:13-16 reveals that God had a special life planned for you before you were even conceived!

Long, long before you were born, God wrote His version of your life story. That story is filled with purpose and power and gifts and wonders.

It is possible to miss that vision and live a completely different, much lower version of your life. As my friends and co-DP sufferers, I'm not willing for that to be true of you & pray for you! Today, as I write, my spirit is filled with expectation that God is going to speak to you about vision.

What He says to you will forever change the way you live your life.

You may be thinking, "What if I've blown it big time in the past? What if I know I'm not living that highest, best version of my story?"

Here's great news; the example of Jonah teaches us a glorious truth: Your biggest miracles can come after your biggest mistakes.

Jonah offers us a perfect picture of the power of vision in a believer's life. Just as we do sometimes, Jonah got rebellious and made a really poor choice. And as with most of our bad choices, it caused him to end up in a pit...the pit of a whale's stomach.

One of the great benefits of studying Jonah's story is that it gives us a wonderful model for how to pray when we're in the pit. Run to God. (Not from Him.) Be real with Him (don't be religious or prideful). Hang in there! (In other words, don't surrender to despair.) And most importantly, pray what God says (don't pray your circumstances). Pray the Word!

Knowing how to receive and act on vision and dreams from heaven is a HUGE key to living a supernatural life of purpose and victory. A big part of the vision God has given me is to equip believers like you to live that supernatural lifestyle of miracles, to help you live the highest, best version of the story of your life.

God Bless you all, you in my prayers.


----------



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

This is a great thread. I'm not a christian per se, but I do believe in a divine power, and jesus rocks.

Going through hell at the moment. If you could remember me in their prayers I will do the same xxx


----------



## jojo72 (Jul 12, 2011)

Btw, I'm joanna xx


----------



## cyberafrica (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi to all the prayer chain, I found this information on Powerful Prayer for Healing: Prayers for Healing

Lets keep the prayer chain going, with some more insightful ways, with specific verses. Being in agreement with us sufferers as a prayer group is very healing with intercession from Jesus and the Holy Spirit.

For those of you who are looking for a very good way to form our your own prayer for healing to the Lord, our best recommendation is that you pick out 5-10 good verses on healing from the Bible, and then put them into the middle of your own personal prayer to the Lord.

Also, when looking at the different healing verses in the Bible, you can also pick out which ones will apply to the specific situation you are dealing with.

You can also ask the Holy Spirit to help you pick which verses He would want in the prayer itself, as He will perfectly know which ones will be best suited for the situation you are dealing with since He is the 3rd Person of the Triune Godhead and will know how to present a perfect prayer to God the Father.

After you decide which healing verses you want to work with, then do the following:

Quote these verses back to God
Ask God to move off the wording and promises of these verses
Tell God that you will stand firm and strong on the promises of these verses
And then keep on praying until you either get the healing or God tells you to let the matter go

When it comes to prayers for healing, sometimes these prayers have to be a more prevailing type of prayer, where you keep on praying and pressing in until something happens one way or the other.

Also ask Jesus and the Holy Spirit to help intercede for you before God the Father, along with calling in a few other believers to join you in a prayer of agreement, as you will want to pull out all of the stops if the sickness or disease you are battling is on the more severe side.

Now here are 28 very good healing verses from the Bible that you can use in your own personal prayer for healing to the Lord. Just simply pick out 5-10 good ones for your own prayer to the Lord.

"For with God nothing will be impossible." (Luke 1:37)

But He said, "The things which are impossible with men are possible with God." (Luke 18:27)

"Now to Him who is able to do exceedingly abundantly above all that we ask or think, according to the power that works in us." (Ephesians 3:20)

"And if you are Christ's, then you are Abraham's seed, and heirs according to the promise." (Galatians 3:29)

"If you diligently heed the voice of the Lord your God and do what is right in His sight, give ear to His commandments and keep all His statutes, I will put none of the diseases on you which I have brought on the Egyptians. For I am the Lord who heals you." (Exodus 15:26)

"And the Lord will take away from you all sickness, and will afflict you with none of the terrible diseases of Egypt which you have known, but will lay them on all those who hate you." (Deuteronomy 7:15)

"So you shall serve the Lord your God, and He will bless your bread and your water. And I will take sickness away from the midst of you. No one shall suffer miscarriage or be barren in your land; I will fulfill the number of your days." (Exodus 23:25)

"He sent His word and healed them, and delivered them from their destructions." (Psalm 107:20)

"He also brought them out with silver and gold, and there was none feeble among His tribes." (Psalm 105:37)

"Bless the Lord, O my soul, and forget not all His benefits: who forgives all your iniquities; who heals all your diseases &#8230;" (Psalm 103:2)

"Many are the afflictions of the righteous, but the Lord delivers him out of them all. He guards all his bones; not one of them is broken." (Psalm 34:19)

"For I will restore health to you and heal you of your wounds," says the Lord. (Jeremiah 30:17)

"O Lord my God, I cried out to You, and You have healed me." (Psalm 30:2)

"He heals the brokenhearted and binds up their wounds &#8230; Great is our Lord, and mighty in power &#8230;" (Psalm 147:3)

"Jesus Christ is the same yesterday, today, and forever." (Hebrews 13:









Then Jesus returned in the power of the Spirit to Galilee &#8230; "The Spirit of the Lord is upon Me, because He has anointed Me to preach the gospel to the poor. He has sent Me to heal the brokenhearted, to preach deliverance to the captives and recovery of sight to the blind, to set at liberty those who are oppressed, to preach the acceptable year of the Lord." (Luke 4:14,18)

"&#8230; how God anointed Jesus of Nazareth with the Holy Spirit and with power, who went about doing good and healing all who were oppressed by the devil, for God was with Him." (Acts 10:38)

"But when Jesus knew it, He withdrew from there; and great multitudes followed Him, and He healed them all." (Matthew 12:15)

"And when Jesus went out He saw a great multitude; and He was moved with compassion for them, and healed their sick." (Matthew 14:14)

"Now it happened on a certain day, as He was teaching, that there were Pharisees and teachers of the law sitting by, who had come out of every town of Galilee, Judea, and Jerusalem. And the power of the Lord was present to heal them." (Luke 5:17)

"Is anyone among you suffering? Let him pray." (James 5:13)

"Is anyone among you sick? Let him call for the elders of the Church, and let them pray over him, anointing him with oil in the name of the Lord. And the prayer of faith will save the sick, and the Lord will raise him up. And if he has committed sins, he will be forgiven." (James 5:14)

And it happened that the father of Publius lay sick of a fever and dysentery. Paul went in to him and prayed, and he laid his hands on him and healed him." (Acts 28:









"The effective, fervent prayer of a righteous man avails much." (James 5:16)

&#8230; the blind men came to Him. And Jesus said to them, "Do you believe that I am able to do this?" They said to Him, "Yes, Lord." Then He touched their eyes, saying, "According to your faith let it be to you." And their eyes were opened. (Matthew 9:28)

Then Jesus answered and said to her, "O woman, great is your faith! Let it be to you as you desire." And her daughter was healed from that very hour. (Matthew 15:28)

&#8230; for she said to herself, "If only I may touch His garment, I shall be made well." But Jesus turned around, and when He saw her He said, "Be of good cheer, daughter; your faith has made you well." (Matthew 9:21)

Then Jesus said to the centurion, "Go your way; and as you have believed, so let it be done for you." And his servant was healed that same hour. (Matthew 8:13)

For more healing verses, along with more in-depth commentary on this topic, go to our article titled, "Healing Verses of the Bible." It is at the top of the Spiritual Warfare section in our main site - www.bible-knowledge.com

For the record, we are not cessationists. We believe that all 9 gifts of the Holy Spirit are still available to the church, which will also include the gift of healing.

Again, just form out your own personal prayer for healing to the Lord if you are either needing a healing for yourself or someone else you may know. You will have nothing to lose and everything to gain if God decides to answer your prayer.


----------

